# Bee Brains more than scientist thought



## David777 (Jul 21, 2022)

Interesting research from a bee expert is once again narrowing the gap between what was once considered by scientists a human only ability that shows how our minds are the end chains of millions of years of evolution that lower creatures share parts of.  It was only in recent decades that many scientists even thought mammals like our pet dogs were conscious.

Bees are really highly intelligent’: the insect IQ tests causing a buzz among scientists

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...sect-iq-tests-causing-a-buzz-among-scientists

What scientists have yet to understand that will soon greatly affect AI science is that our organic chemical structure neural based brains are controlled by an executive doer or "pilot" that evolved from earliest animal species with neurochords. Within the axon dendrite connected neuron brains science in recent years is greatly expanding understanding of, are adjacent within extracellular fluid space complex traveling and holistic standing wave electromagnetic brain wave fields that the executive mind controls that focus in on our memories and brain functions.  

All this didn't magically appear when ape became man but rather began far in the past as lower animals began coping with their environments.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 21, 2022)

Very interesting!  Thank you David.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 21, 2022)

This part surprised me:

"But when Chittka deliberately trained a “demonstrator bee” to carry out a task in a sub-optimal way, the “observer bee” would not simply ape the demonstrator and copy the action she had seen, *but would spontaneously improve her technique to solve the task more efficiently “without any kind of trial and error”.*


----------

